# Lost my Mind



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

Put a good old 66 that has tons of life in it back to work. I switched back to Stihl. I know, crazy. I still love a hot ported 390, they are hot..but I have a hard time bucking with them all of a sudden. It was like a light switch got turned on one day and they no longer feel good in my hands. All my fellow cutters and buds think I'm nuts. My Dad thinks if I like the feel and have belief in the 66 then roll with it...He was laughing but all in fun, we are tight. The 66 feels good, can line cuts up easier and make the big runs easy. The 460 is still a joke, and the 372 is way too small for any real man to run in proffesional timber falling of any size. Go back and look at all my old posts, I have never bashed a 66 I still had one 

GOOD AFTERNOON BOB!!! GARY!!! CODY!!! STIHL HEADS


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 17, 2010)

So tell us about this 66 mang! What did ya do to it?

I reserve my snobbery for mah beer and vehicles. . . I like any chainsaw that runs good -- so I have no favorites.

I like the 66, I like my 372. . . I like the old Mac 10-10's.

Hell, you put a set of titties on a saw, I'd die and go to heaven!! Hahahaha


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

Just punched the dual port, that's all. It's a stocker with not much time on it. Just been in the cobwebs. I have a lot of learning to do on how to port one. I oponed up the muff and saw a square hole  Way different than a Husky. I use to run the back cover off my 460 to keep chips out of the air filter. Is this OK? The nut has a flange that appears to be just for this, removing the back cover in no rain/dust. It certainly cuts down on the chips.

I kinda got this saw back from someone who used it a few times and was letting it rot. It's good in my hands.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 17, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Put a good old 66 that has tons of life in it back to work. I switched back to Stihl. I know, crazy. I still love a hot ported 390, they are hot..but I have a hard time bucking with them all of a sudden. It was like a light switch got turned on one day and they no longer feel good in my hands. All my fellow cutters and buds think I'm nuts. My Dad thinks if I like the feel and have belief in the 66 then roll with it...He was laughing but all in fun, we are tight. The 66 feels good, can line cuts up easier and make the big runs easy. The 460 is still a joke, and the 372 is way too small for any real man to run in proffesional timber falling of any size. Go back and look at all my old posts, I have never bashed a 66 I still had one
> 
> GOOD AFTERNOON BOB!!! GARY!!! CODY!!! STIHL HEADS




I agree with your dad. If you like the way it feels, and it's a good runner...........Get to cuttin'. 
I also agree with metals406. A saw with tit's..........what more could a man ask for. :hmm3grin2orange:

Of course you should take my advice with a grain of salt. 
I'm one of those guy's that dosen't care what it say's across the tailgate of my pickup either. 

Andy


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

Will keep my long Husky bars for my JJ built 395 big wood saw


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

Super cutter (Steve) told me a while ago the 390 was not for me. Blew one up, smashed one, about lost a whole finger with one. Kinda believe him now. Not that I'm superstitious, but I am a baseball nut LOL .


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 17, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Just punched the dual port, that's all. It's a stocker with not much time on it. Just been in the cobwebs. I have a lot of learning to do on how to port one. I oponed up the muff and saw a square hole  Way different than a Husky. I use to run the back cover off my 460 to keep chips out of the air filter. Is this OK? The nut has a flange that appears to be just for this, removing the back cover in no rain/dust. It certainly cuts down on the chips.
> 
> I kinda got this saw back from someone who used it a few times and was letting it rot. It's good in my hands.



If you're keeping chips off the filter, that has to be good. You get infiltration of fines through the intake, and over time it's just like sandpaper on the jug and slug.

I ported a 66 for a guy here, and it's a ripper. He had a 32" bar, full skip, and it didn't even know it was there. He could run a 48" bar on there and that saw would be right at home.

Ron Martin (old school logger/faller) up here had me look at a 66 of his. Fines had eaten the coating off the jug on the intake side, but that saw didn't owe him a thing. 

The first year he had it, he cut 1,000 loads with it. . . Then he ran it for 8 more years as a backup and landing saw. That's a lot of use; it was always stock too, no mods at all.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 17, 2010)

redprospector said:


> I agree with your dad. If you like the way it feels, and it's a good runner...........Get to cuttin'.
> I also agree with metals406. A saw with tit's..........what more could a man ask for. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Of course you should take my advice with a grain of salt.
> ...


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 17, 2010)

Not a logger, but a Stihl head none the less.  

Just curious, what didnt you like about the 460? Im assuming it was stock?


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Not a logger, but a Stihl head none the less.
> 
> Just curious, what didnt you like about the 460? Im assuming it was stock?



Ya, it was stock. I think they are ok ported, but a little underpowered for the hype, that's all. I hear Slinger' builds a good one though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 17, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Ya, it was stock. I think they are ok ported, but a little underpowered for the hype, that's all. I hear Slinger' builds a good one though.



A ported 460 is tough to beat IMHO. Still, their no 066. 

BTW, that sure is a good looking ol' flat top 066 you got there. I like them flat tops.  Is that one pre-decomp?


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> A ported 460 is tough to beat IMHO. Still, their no 066.
> 
> BTW, that sure is a good looking ol' flat top 066 you got there. I like them flat tops.  Is that one pre-decomp?



It was bought new in 1995. It has a copyright sticker from 1994. It has a decomp button. It runs great. 

Your right, I never noticed the tops are rounded now. When did that change? What does this saw do better or worse than a new one? Or is there hardly a difference?

Your right, a ported 460 is prolly a great saw, I am just use to the bigger saws .


----------



## slowp (Jul 17, 2010)

Was it a bolt of lightning? Such a strange happening.

Now you need to give it a name, and some bling!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 17, 2010)

Kids these days, you talk to them, you show them the films, you give them the literature and they run right out, do the wrong thing and have to use an ointment for life. You can't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Kids these days, you talk to them, you show them the films, you give them the literature and they run right out, do the wrong thing and have to use an ointment for life. You can't say you weren't warned.



Smart azzed and spot on as usual! Love it

Boke it down in man-whore language lol


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 17, 2010)

Most cutters have a particular way they handle a saw, just like people have a particular way they hold a pencil while writing. So when a guy gets used to a certain design of saw and then switches, it can mess up his attack angle. It took me a while to get used to the spring mounts on 372s and 385s after having had ran Stihls for years.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my lad.
It's always been the sawyer not the saw.

The next thing we are going hear, is that you went out and bought a Dodge.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 17, 2010)

Very interesting


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 17, 2010)

Burvol said:


> It was bought new in 1995. It has a copyright sticker from 1994. It has a decomp button. It runs great.
> 
> Your right, I never noticed the tops are rounded now. When did that change? What does this saw do better or worse than a new one? Or is there hardly a difference?



As for what year things changed, and which version is the best, you would have to ask somebody more knowledgeable than I, but there were several changes throughout the years. The earliest had no decomp, smaller oil tank capacity, smaller crank stubs and an aluminum flywheel. JJ would know all the changes and when they took place. 

Dont listen to them ol'timers like Randy, them ol' yellow saws shook their brains out long ago....


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> As for what year things changed, and which version is the best, you would have to ask somebody more knowledgeable than I, but there were several changes throughout the years. The earliest had no decomp, smaller oil tank capacity, smaller crank stubs and an aluminum flywheel. JJ would know all the changes and when they took place.
> 
> Dont listen to them ol'timers like Randy, them ol' yellow saws shook their brains out long ago....



Or maybe shook 'em out and then shook 'em back in?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Or maybe shook 'em out and then shook 'em back in?



I think it's the Poli-grip that's holding them in now...


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Most cutters have a particular way they handle a saw, just like people have a particular way they hold a pencil while writing. So when a guy gets used to a certain design of saw and then switches, it can mess up his attack angle. It took me a while to get used to the spring mounts on 372s and 385s after having had ran Stihls for years.



Your spot on JJ. What I believe ruined me is the fact that my 451 A Simington finally had the needle bearings go bad and started grinding one side of my chains more hungry than the other. Not hook or beak, but a tad more material removed under the cutter, more of an aggressive bite. Even guessing an adjusting with the pawls on one side was not enough after time to compensate the other side. I was compesating to overcome this slight difference with pistol grip english. When I bought a new grinder I sub conciously could not stop applying the enlish. I caught myself doing it over and over. When I picked up a 66 it felt like I was starting over from scratch, problem solved. It feels really easy to control (which basically should be the saw guiding itseld once lined up) and I am cutting good with it. Sometimes change is good, and in this case I have no choice, my career could be in jeopardy if I go out and make bad logs. Bad jew jew...

It was embarressing at the GTG, it was 2 days before I got my new grinder. I could compensate for it, but others could notice the wander more so, plus I had a RW on, making the door open even further. But those chains cut like hell, Brian and Randy could tell you that. Now they cut like a banshee but STRAIGHT lol.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 17, 2010)

Funny how you can bounce back and forth, I just got back into the Huskys, after about 4 years of stihl, and Husky before that. Just goes to show, no matter what anyone says, they both make some good saws (and some junk!) 
- Sam


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I think it's the Poli-grip that's holding them in now...



Hey now!!
I have all my own teeth and no fillings. 

As for the shaking of big inch yellow chainsaws, it causes a huge amount of iron molecles to bond with your testicles.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 17, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hey now!!
> I have all my own teeth and no fillings.
> 
> As for the shaking of big inch yellow chainsaws, it causes a huge amount of iron molecules to bond with your testicles.



Hahahahaha. . . Well, there's another one going in my sig.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jul 17, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Hahahahaha. . . Well, there's another one going in my sig.



i agree with ya there when i read it i thought the same thing


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hey now!!
> I have all my own teeth and no fillings.
> 
> As for the shaking of big inch yellow chainsaws, it causes a huge amount of iron molecles to bond with your testicles.






That's a good one.


----------



## floyd (Jul 18, 2010)

Is this a pre cover the air intake in the rain so it doesn't stall model?


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 18, 2010)

Do I see aftermarket 4pt. dogs on that thing?

Nice saw Burv.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome back there Burvy ol' buddy! 

I was cuttin' a 10 acre clearing job here on the Island about 5 years ago... Mostly Hemlock, and Alder... with the occasional Dougie and a few Cedars. I had my trusty ol' 044 with me, and the other cat I was cuttin' with had a 385XP. Not many trees over 25" DBH... but had 2 whopper Dougies over 30" DBH.

Anyhoo... Me and the other cutter were on a water break, and we switched saws just for kicks. It was so weird how different that Husqvarna was to fall with. I was used to the 3/4 wrap nad large dogs on my 044. Also the power came on different. My 044 zinged quick, and the big Husqvarna rolled in to the power. Also just the feeling of the handlebar and rear handle threw me off a tad.

Went back to the 044 after a spell, and it was like having an old friend back. That 385 was a kick ass saw... just funny how different another saw feels when you are so used to a particular brand. 

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> As for the shaking of big inch yellow chainsaws, it causes a huge amount of iron molecles to bond with your testicles.



Is THAT why they call ya "Rusty" ?



.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 18, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Is THAT why they call ya "Rusty" ?
> 
> 
> 
> .



They called me "Rusty" 'cause I shaved off my red beard once a week. Iron only rusts from disuse.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 18, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Hahahahaha. . . Well, there's another one going in my sig.



Everyone that loves to rub one out to a chainsaw collection would be in this business if they could handle it 


There, put that in your collection lol. About sums it up I think


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 19, 2010)

Burv!!!!!!!!!!! Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 19, 2010)

#### it, do what works, youl probably pick up a swede saw after a stihl stint and be un-stopable. I know I would start to do weird things with my (little toy baby saw) 372 haha, then pick up a stihl and the problems would go away. I guess its just that damn sorryness of the young generation comin out,:censored: haha...

A husqvarna is great, but there is a balance about a stihl that makes them super nice. Id like to get me a low hour flat top 66. They had better compression #s & port timing no?


----------



## Burvol (Jul 19, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> Burv!!!!!!!!!!! Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jordan, Ya it's so. Don't hate  I am going through a mental delima at the moment. Lost my mind, I really did. Might not make back this time, but I don't want to fade away and get on drugs and padded walls. Things are tough at home again, Lindsey hanging on by a thread, boss that doesn't cut timber but tells guys how to do it, and a crew that likes to play F### your buddy logging. I am expecting to do no good every time I go to work. It's all mental. I'm trying to play the positive games in my head all day instead of the bad stuff. I am a damn good faller, or used to be, and I am not going to flush my career down the crapper for a bad stretch of stress and anxiety. Times like this I wish I would have went to treatment when I quit my substance abuse life (booze) I never learned any coping skills. 

I like the way the 66 keeps pulling through the cut, much like a 395... Just pulls on through. The hopped up 390 kicks you right in the pouch out of the gate hard, and then slows down a bit at full tilt. The 66 seems to not be as hot out of the gate, but pulls a little longer. Just my observation. I buy a new saw every year anyway, no worries. LOL 

I do like the way they behave on the stump and in the buck though. Nothing out limbs a hot 390 though. That's a fact, eh LOL


----------



## Burvol (Jul 19, 2010)

Jacob J. Big wood saw on porch 20 mins ago. Opened up, fired up, WOW! \

THANKS JJ! YOU THE MAN!!!!

NICE JOB BTW 


395 never bugged me in the bucks.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 19, 2010)

I support your decision Burvol, I finished my 064 w/066 top end over a month ago and made a crappy vid, doesn't do the saw justice either.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_Ka8k_vFc


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 19, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Jordan, Ya it's so. Don't hate  I am going through a mental delima at the moment. Lost my mind, I really did. Might not make back this time, but I don't want to fade away and get on drugs and padded walls. Things are tough at home again, Lindsey hanging on by a thread, boss that doesn't cut timber but tells guys how to do it, and a crew that likes to play F### your buddy logging. I am expecting to do no good every time I go to work. It's all mental. I'm trying to play the positive games in my head all day instead of the bad stuff. I am a damn good faller, or used to be, and I am not going to flush my career down the crapper for a bad stretch of stress and anxiety. Times like this I wish I would have went to treatment when I quit my substance abuse life (booze) I never learned any coping skills.
> 
> I like the way the 66 keeps pulling through the cut, much like a 395... Just pulls on through. The hopped up 390 kicks you right in the pouch out of the gate hard, and then slows down a bit at full tilt. The 66 seems to not be as hot out of the gate, but pulls a little longer. Just my observation. I buy a new saw every year anyway, no worries. LOL
> 
> I do like the way they behave on the stump and in the buck though. Nothing out limbs a hot 390 though. That's a fact, eh LOL



Man, Jesse, I was just giving you the gears. I'm really sorry to hear about all the rest. You gotta keep your chin up. I'm going through the s**t right now too personally. Good days and bad days, but you gotta keep your eye on the end result, where you want to end up eventually. I hear all this stuff we go through only makes us tougher?!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep we're all goin' through tough stuff now and again... 

Hang in there Burvy ol' buddy... If ya need to vent. Ya gots my number mang. 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok boys, grab some milk, time for comfort food. 







Then, when feeling better, add some bling to those Stihls. 






Pies occur next month.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, Ms.P, we likes your cookies.
Annie says she loves the pic of those shoes.

Burv, 30 years ago, you could have tightened those loose bolts at the landing, nowadays you go to jail and get sued. Where is Prof Peabody when we need him?


----------



## dancan (Jul 19, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Yep we're all goin' through tough stuff now and again...
> 
> Hang in there Burvy ol' buddy... If ya need to vent. Ya gots my number mang.
> 
> Gary



Some have got it worse than others . I had to call the mounties on the best worker I've had (and neighbor)this evening because of alcohol abuse (parole violation) after being sober for 11 months (hopefully he'll get the help he needs) .
So with these hard times , call a friend , Vent here , send a pm or ask for an ear to bend because nobody will make fun of anybody unless your asking about mix oil ,how long should the blade be or what's the best saw(Let me think....You already stated that !)


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 19, 2010)

Burvol said:


> *I am a damn good faller*



That's the truth and that's all you need to remember J...

Everything else will fall into place.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 19, 2010)

count your blessings maybe it'll help some of the bs get put in its place, and hang in there. 

I'll be thinking about you brother Burv. You too coastal.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 19, 2010)

DAMN I love that bling!!!!!


----------



## Burvol (Jul 19, 2010)

*Sorry*

I am sorry for sounding pathetic, LOL. Just a bad stretch, but I had a good day today and I am gonna go get some scale tomorrow 

Product review coming tomorrow...JJ 395. Damn that saw looks and sounds nice buddy! I am very happy. 

We will keep on trucking, and making stumps. My 66/395 combo could be onto something. I like the way the 66 feels. It's way more nimble than one would think a 90cc saw is. That's my new small/average wood saw, LOL. 395 is a man's saw, as JJ's Grandpa would say LOL.


----------



## slowp (Jul 19, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Oh, Ms.P, we likes your cookies.
> Annie says she loves the pic of those shoes.



That's the trouble. I likes my cookies too. Quality control adds more inches. 
But, fear not! I too will be doing something I'd rather not do this week and should wallow off some calories. Yes! Back to being a 

TIMBER MARKER!


Wallowing around in the low elevation ferns and blackberries! Dodging cars on the busy road. It don't get any better! :greenchainsaw:

Now, do I start an argument with a coworker over which paint gun brand is the best? I prefer a modded treecoder gun. Fewer parts and lighter than a Nelson. Less clogging after the mod. Modding consists of removing the screen that covers the valve in the bottom. My gun chews up paint and throws it a far distance.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I am sorry for sounding pathetic, LOL. Just a bad stretch, but I had a good day today and I am gonna go get some scale tomorrow
> 
> Product review coming tomorrow...JJ 395. Damn that saw looks and sounds nice buddy! I am very happy.
> 
> We will keep on trucking, and making stumps. My 66/395 combo could be onto something. I like the way the 66 feels. It's way more nimble than one would think a 90cc saw is. That's my new small/average wood saw, LOL. 395 is a man's saw, as JJ's Grandpa would say LOL.



your not sounding pathetic at all man jest hang in there seems like you got good friends on there. hope every works out for you 

kevin


----------



## Burvol (Jul 20, 2010)

schmuck.k said:


> your not sounding pathetic at all man jest hang in there seems like you got good friends on there. hope every works out for you
> 
> kevin



THanks bud, I appreciate it. I just go off some times. You all are great folks here. Everyone in the Logging Forum are my people for sure


----------



## oldirty (Jul 20, 2010)

no, B. you the man.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvy ol' pal... you're far from sounding pathetic...

Patheitc is the self loathing and whining you see from some members in other parts of the forum. 

You're aces all the way mang! 

Gary


----------



## Jabuol (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol...bad jobs and bad people come and go. Don't start doubting yourself, that's a downhill slide. Maybe your next show will be a better one. 

Bob says you're okay. That's good enough for me.

Bob isn't answering his phone right now because he has to go buy a new one. He threw his old one at a stump and it didn't make out too well. The stump is okay, though.

He says to tell everybody hi.

Jabuol.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Burvy ol' pal... you're far from sounding pathetic...
> 
> Patheitc is the self loathing and whining you see from some members in other parts of the forum.
> 
> ...



I'll second that!! Well said Gary, well said.

BTW Burv, check your rep, there's a message there for ya!




.


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2010)

Jabuol said:


> Burvol...bad jobs and bad people come and go. Don't start doubting yourself, that's a downhill slide. Maybe your next show will be a better one.
> 
> Bob says you're okay. That's good enough for me.
> 
> ...



He's a bit behind the times. They shoot phones on Axmen. 

So was he going down the road at the time?


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I am sorry for sounding pathetic, LOL. Just a bad stretch, but I had a good day today and I am gonna go get some scale tomorrow
> 
> Product review coming tomorrow...JJ 395. Damn that saw looks and sounds nice buddy! I am very happy.
> 
> We will keep on trucking, and making stumps. My 66/395 combo could be onto something. I like the way the 66 feels. It's way more nimble than one would think a 90cc saw is. That's my new small/average wood saw, LOL. 395 is a man's saw, as JJ's Grandpa would say LOL.



It's not pathetic, buddy, just the times you're in. If that's pathetic then I'm way worse off than that! Day at a time, like I said before, keep your chin up!


----------



## Burvol (Jul 20, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> It's not pathetic, buddy, just the times you're in. If that's pathetic then I'm way worse off than that! Day at a time, like I said before, keep your chin up!



Killed it today. Only did 6, close to home. Good day, made some purrty logs, all 30-34" Fir, the kind of stuff you love to walk through with full comp square at 40 thou on the rakers


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Killed it today. Only did 6, close to home. Good day, made some purrty logs, all 30-34" Fir, the kind of stuff you love to walk through with full comp square at 40 thou on the rakers



Right on, buddy, days like that put a smile on your face!


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 20, 2010)

thats the way to do it. I had me a good time today as well. 

If this timber falling stuff was all fun it wouldn't even be fun any more..


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Killed it today. Only did 6, close to home. Good day, made some purrty logs, all 30-34" Fir, the kind of stuff you love to walk through with full comp square at 40 thou on the rakers



I'm with you on the full house, thinking about getting a raker grinder though. Not a big fan of taking them down on a 37" bar!


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Killed it today. Only did 6, close to home. Good day, made some purrty logs, all 30-34" Fir, the kind of stuff you love to walk through with full comp square at 40 thou on the rakers



Almost forgot.....picking up a 3120 today with a 6 ft bar to send up to camp. Big spruce rippers for the Air Crane!


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 20, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> Almost forgot.....picking up a 3120 today with a 6 ft bar to send up to camp. Big spruce rippers for the Air Crane!



Nice! Better get some pics


----------



## joesawer (Jul 20, 2010)

Well crap I didn't know I was loosing my mind when I switched back and forth.
At least now I know what is wrong with me! Lol
The biggest problem I have is when I switch to Stihl I miss my undercut low on the off side and when I switch to Husky I miss high. I takes me a while to adjust.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 20, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> I'm with you on the full house, thinking about getting a raker grinder though. Not a big fan of taking them down on a 37" bar!



My thoughts exactly. Of course where do I find a good swiss cut file that is affordable? Probably just have to spend 50 on a dang file. The Madsens files cut for about two chains and the Stihls are not much better. I would like a raker grinder too. Probably one before a bar rail grinder.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 20, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Well crap I didn't know I was loosing my mind when I switched back and forth.
> At least now I know what is wrong with me! Lol
> The biggest problem I have is when I switch to Stihl I miss my undercut low on the off side and when I switch to Husky I miss high. I takes me a while to adjust.



The 66 is nice on lining up the face


----------



## Burvol (Jul 20, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> Almost forgot.....picking up a 3120 today with a 6 ft bar to send up to camp. Big spruce rippers for the Air Crane!



I hate to say it, but if anything ever happened to Lindsey I would pry and beg you for a job until you couldn't stand to shoot me to get me off! LOL I am always thinking of my Northern brothers in da timber


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I hate to say it, but if anything ever happened to Lindsey I would pry and beg you for a job until you couldn't stand to shoot me to get me off! LOL I am always thinking of my Northern brothers in da timber



Don't worry, you're going to get to take here with you.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Don't worry, you're going to get to take here with you.



That's the way to think of it!


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> My thoughts exactly. Of course where do I find a good swiss cut file that is affordable? Probably just have to spend 50 on a dang file. The Madsens files cut for about two chains and the Stihls are not much better. I would like a raker grinder too. Probably one before a bar rail grinder.



I've got the bar rail grinder, the only thing that's missing is the raker grinder. Been on the fence for awhile, but after switching back to full house, that's made up my mind! I hear you on the flat files.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 20, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I hate to say it, but if anything ever happened to Lindsey I would pry and beg you for a job until you couldn't stand to shoot me to get me off! LOL I am always thinking of my Northern brothers in da timber



LOL We've got our fair share of gout though too!


----------



## Burvol (Jul 20, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Don't worry, you're going to get to take here with you.



That would be cool. Hope someday we can pull ahead and she can just hang it up for a few years and tramp with me opcorn: That would be the life. She can sleep in, until I get off at 12 or 1 and then we could go bust some salmon on the evening bite. We are simple people that enjoy the good life in where we live and what we do. I consider my self the richest person I know. Seriously, and I am mean in the grand sceme of things. Cutting logs and busting nice fish after work is as good as life gets in a world that wants to breed ugliness and malice at times. We are fortunate people


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 20, 2010)

You don't plan on running that 066 stock do you? :monkey:


----------



## RPM (Jul 21, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> Almost forgot.....picking up a 3120 today with a 6 ft bar to send up to camp. Big spruce rippers for the Air Crane!



Glad to see someone putting down wood in this country:greenchainsaw:


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 21, 2010)

Burvol said:


> That would be cool. Hope someday we can pull ahead and she can just hang it up for a few years and tramp with me opcorn: That would be the life. She can sleep in, until I get off at 12 or 1 and then we could go bust some salmon on the evening bite. We are simple people that enjoy the good life in where we live and what we do. I consider my self the richest person I know. Seriously, and I am mean in the grand sceme of things. Cutting logs and busting nice fish after work is as good as life gets in a world that wants to breed ugliness and malice at times. We are fortunate people



Well said, Burv, I wish more people had your outlook on life.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 21, 2010)

RPM said:


> Glad to see someone putting down wood in this country:greenchainsaw:



Yeah, I hear you. Don't know why, nothing's changed, but I'm not asking questions! Kinda nervous though, it's like waiting for the hammer to drop!


----------



## bitzer (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Burvol,

I'd say you've got some decent coping skills. Your switching brands not beating up your neighbors! I know all about the weight of the world. 4 kids in 8 years, one full time job and two part time (sometimes full time) seasonal jobs to keep it all together. Just bust it out and do what you can. Work you can be proud of everyday. Give a damn to the negtive bull####. I like knowing I've got my stamp on things in the world. 

I been going a little nuts myself as of late. Picked up some tree climbing gear from an old buddy of mine over the weekend. Never climbed in my life. I like the idea, but I'll never know until I try. The few removals from the ground I've done have beat the hell out of my normal pay.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 22, 2010)

Little Brother Burvol, have no fear for your sanity, other than that wee bit of an abberation with that old Stihl, you are doing ok. Keep in mind the things you can effect, those that you have control over, and the rest can ####off.
I'm bi-polar, I learned to weave a spiral between being berserk and plowing into the ground. That jaggedy up and down spikey trip most bi-polars live with is crap. It wasn't easy, my teens were a nightmare. Then I discovered that it was easier to play on my destructive nature, off to the woods I went, sharp steel in my hands. I could keep it on the up side for quite awhile, then have to withdraw to the ranch or somewhere quiet for a couple months.
So, Laddy, some people have no class, no awareness and that haven't figured out that you have killed them all several times in your mind.

Keep sawing.


----------



## jrjuday (Jul 23, 2010)

*Siren Song*

It was that sound that drew you back... that sweet, distinctive, addictive, siren song of the 066. Lots of other saws sound good, but none sound THE SAME.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 24, 2010)

jrjuday said:


> It was that sound that drew you back... that sweet, distinctive, addictive, siren song of the 066. Lots of other saws sound good, but none sound THE SAME.





Oh Wow! You have never heard a free breathing saw run have you? The choked whistling sound of a stopped up 66 is terrible.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 25, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Oh Wow! You have never heard a free breathing saw run have you? The choked whistling sound of a stopped up 66 is terrible.



:jawdrop::jawdrop:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Spotted Owl (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome back to the wrong side of the tracks. Most everyone needs to experiment from time to time. Glad you found your way back. Now who knows in time you'll go back to the other side again and still be right in there with the best of'um.

Stand strong you and your lady will see your way through the tough times and look back on many parts them as good memories believe it or not. You both have lots of years left, lord willing you two will use them to there fullest. 


Owl


----------

